
The World's 50 Most Valuable Sports Teams 2019 - SirLJ
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtbadenhausen/2019/07/22/the-worlds-50-most-valuable-sports-teams-2019/#611d2f0b283d
======
totaldude87
>> 6 | Manchester United (Soccer), Value: $3.81 billion 1-Year % Change: -8%
,Owners: Glazer family, Operating Income: $238 million

Nice to See Manchester United dropping points, time for Glazers to fix the
club (or leave)

